# Plecostomus common(algae eater)



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I just got a Plecostomus common(algae eater). I was wondering how much i should feed him? I have algae wafers for him. Any thing spetial i should be doing for him? below is a picture of him i dont now what type he is though...:console:


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Common plecos eat pretty much anything that hits the tank floor before the other fish get it. Zucchini, cucumber, peas, green beans, potatos, mango, lettuce, spinach, orange slices, algae wafers, shrimp pellets, bloodworms, frozen algae (Formula II) or fresh shrimp from the grocer. Variety is the key.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yep, garfieldnfish pretty much covered that one..


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Will he eat my plants?


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

They will eat plants and they also need bog wood to help their digestive system.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

What exactly is bogwood?


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

It is natural wood that is found in rivers and streams. Any wood that would fall in the rivers but so does drift wood. They really wont eat drift wood because it floats and the reason it floats is because it doesn't carry the mineral that bog wood does. Bog wood will sink because it is heavier due to more mineral. I wouldn't suggest going to a river to pickup bogwood. I get my bog wood from aquarium stores. You can order it on line from aquarium supply companies and that way you are for sure getting bog wood and it is aquarium safe. If from the river can carrie bactera and things that can harm the tank.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay. Now, my next question is.....many people here are of the mind that getting something natural, out of a river/stream/etc, is actually a good and even beneficial thing. The same is not true for bogwood?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

how can i prevent him from eting my plants? And also how often should i feed him a wafer?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

msdolittle said:


> Okay. Now, my next question is.....many people here are of the mind that getting something natural, out of a river/stream/etc, is actually a good and even beneficial thing. The same is not true for bogwood?


There is a risk involved in putting anything in your aquarium from a local water source. However, lots of nice things come from local lakes and streams. It's a risk vs. reward thing. If you introduce a parasite, you'll be sorry you did it. If not you'll be happy.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Leafgirl, I'm sorry your thread got hijacked. I forgot whose thread this is. I afraid your pleco will eat your plants if he can get to them. I don't know of a way to prevent it. As for the algae wafers, Just make sure he eats all you put in. Don't let any spoil.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

ok thanks. And about the cucumber, peas and potatos(are they cooked or raw?) how do i give it to him? just kut up the cucumber?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Gotta agree with what Ron said. I don't think he'll eat your plants too badly if any. That is if given algae wafers & other items like mentioned above. Algae growing on glass & gravel will help him not eat the plants.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

thanks i just gave him a wafer but he does not seem to be eating it...


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

first about bogwood. I never put anything natural in my tanks unless sterlized and most people that are big with aquariums in my area don't as well. There are deseases bad bacteria tank raised fish are not prone to. Also if getting from outside who is to say it hasn't been handled by human with chemicals? If getting something from a river starlize it to kill all bad bacterias and deseased that fish could catch. Even if getting large rocks from home depo should sterlize it because they sometimes treat wood and rocks with pest control which would kill a fish instantly. In our area the pest control truck goes around spraying chemicals to kill masquitos and only god know were it lands.

As far as the plants getting eaten i tryed to put live plants in my tanks and i do feed veggies to my guys and the plants were demolished within 1 day. IT wasn't just the plecos but the other fish as well. Fish i think would eat themselves to death if they were provided enough food.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

ron v said:


> Leafgirl, I'm sorry your thread got hijacked. I forgot whose thread this is. I afraid your pleco will eat your plants if he can get to them. I don't know of a way to prevent it. As for the algae wafers, Just make sure he eats all you put in. Don't let any spoil.


Yes, I'm sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Its ok  :fish:


----------

